# It's All About Illithids



## EthanSental (Aug 15, 2015)

I lost interest after the 1st chapter in Pillars of Eternity.  I think SCL will hold my imagination and interest a bit longer, should be a fun game.


----------



## Jester David (Aug 15, 2015)

Huh. I wasn't aware illithids were large sized.


----------



## Zil (Aug 15, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Huh. I wasn't aware illithids were large sized.




Maybe it's a boss monster/encounter so they made it a bit bigger for effect like you often see in MMOs?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 15, 2015)

They are bigger because they are badder.   In 5e medium just fills a 5'x5' space only playable races have a height table, from what I have found, as long as they are under 8 feet they are not considered large.  This was a big issue I had with the MM, no size comparison chart, which I think should be in every MM.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Aug 15, 2015)

It's still on the same sized red ring 'base' as the PCs. Guess the Devs want to be sure the players see it's a Mind Flayer by making the model "Heroic Scale" aka Scale Creap'ed.

That visual effect for mindblast isn't a very impressive looking, more like a Gust Of Wind. Also it looks more like the Flayer was shoving folks away rather than tentacling & eating brains


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Aug 15, 2015)

Whoa! That was awesome!


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Aug 15, 2015)

Zil said:


> Maybe it's a boss monster/encounter so they made it a bit bigger for effect like you often see in MMOs?



Its not. Illithids are typically larger than humans, ranging 7-8' tall, (but still using a Medium sized base, like the Goliath):
View attachment 69777


----------



## Galendril (Aug 15, 2015)

I think the illithid itself looks great as it is.  But, yeah, what ever it was shooting out doesn't look like a mind blast at all.  Maybe it should have more of a shimmering water like effect instead.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Aug 15, 2015)

Some Illithids are even bigger:
View attachment 69778


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 17, 2015)

Yup, that's an Ulitharid.


----------



## Cergorach (Aug 17, 2015)

Why is that brainsucker wearing earmuffs?


----------

